# was ist radix in Character.digit(char, int radix)



## hansolo (14. Aug 2010)

hallo,

weiss jemand was der int- Parameter radix in Character.digit(char, radix)  zu bedeuten hat?

eine kurzes Beispiel wäre toll.


Danke


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Aug 2010)

hansolo hat gesagt.:


> weiss jemand was der int- Parameter radix in Character.digit(char, radix)  zu bedeuten hat?


Die Basis



> eine kurzes Beispiel wäre toll.



Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 4 Der Umgang mit Zeichenketten
static int digit( char ch, int radix )
Liefert den numerischen Wert, den das Zeichen ch unter der Basis radix besitzt. Beispielsweise ist Character.digit('f', 16) gleich 15. Erlaubt ist jedes Zahlensystem mit einer Basis zwischen Character.MIN_RADIX (2) und Character.MAX_RADIX (36). Ist keine Umwandlung möglich, beträgt der Rückgabewert –1.


----------



## hansolo (14. Aug 2010)

hallo,

kann man also vereinfacht sagen, dass die radix die Anzahl der verschiedenen Ziffern angibt:

radix = 2 --> 0, 1
radix = 10 -->0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
radix = 16 --> 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,A,B,C,D,E,F

welche verschieden Ziffern hat dann bspw radix=30?


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Aug 2010)

na bis T
0-9 = 10
A-T =20
10+20 = 30

----

daher ja auch bis <= 36 (=Z)


----------



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2010)

hansolo hat gesagt.:


> welche verschieden Ziffern hat dann bspw radix=30?


vermutlich 0 bis 9 und die ersten 20 Buchstaben des Alphabet?


----------

